
Demonstrations of silencing, a visual illusion - Mithrandir
http://visionlab.harvard.edu/silencing/
======
aufreak3
It feels like the motion picture people have always known this effect. See
this video for instance - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNF9QNEQLA> Does it
matter that the objects don't change right in front of your eyes? In the
silencing videos, if you look at the objects instead of at the white dot, you
_do_ see them moving _and_ changing.

